# FreeBSD Installation usb stick fails to boot ?



## Spartrekus (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello,

I would like to install FreeBSD v.13. memstick.
Note that the FreeBSD memstick v.12 works.

*I suspect that v.13 has no legacy support.*

I copied cat  FreeBSD-x.0-.-... i386 to the usb stick.
I start the PC with the boot (F12) and it cannot find the system.
USB is ok but it states that not found system (so no boot at all, cannot find boot loader).

The only think that works is the cdrom, boot loader is working.


```
non system disk.
press any key to reboot
```

Could it be that the Boot loader is bit old, and likely not that reliable as grub ?
If Grub is better, why that FreeBSD does not take it to make sure the machine boots?

If you tell me, that FreeBSD 13.0 has no support for _Legacy_??
Seems that its a conspiracy from Bill ? 

Actually grub works better than syslinux (if needed).

Best regards


----------

